# Help! East Sussex and Kent breeders



## mamabooroo (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello! We have finally decided a Cockapoo will complete our family! But finding a breeder is proving to be tricky. Can anyone recommend any in the Sussex/Kent area?


----------



## carluccio (Feb 21, 2016)

We just reserved a puppy with Honeypei. Karen is wonderful and her dogs had a litter about a month ago, from which we reserved a pup.

Also Broomshill have had two litters.


----------



## rmchugh (Apr 11, 2016)

*Honeypei contact info?*

Does anyone have contact information for honeypei that I could use? The webpage won't load for me. Thanks!


----------



## xlucyhx (May 5, 2016)

Hi there! Also a newbie here looking for a reputable breeder in the Kent/Sussex area. The honeypei website doesn't seem to be working still, does anyone please have a contact? 

Has anyone had experience with Doodlepets in Canterbury? Good/bad? 

Many thanks!


----------



## xlucyhx (May 5, 2016)

Update to the previous post: I've taken advice from another thread and Googled phone numbers. Doodlepets phone number also throws up 2 other websites: "Pugglepets" and "Schnoodlepets". This doesn't fill me with boundless confidence, so any personal experiences with them would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## carluccio (Feb 21, 2016)

Contact details for Karen at Honeypei were:

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 01227 760301

You should also search for them on Youtube. She had a large litter a couple of months back. But I'd imagine they are all reserved.


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Any idea what's happened to the Honeypei website. It has suddenly disappeared


----------



## xlucyhx (May 5, 2016)

Just a brief update: I had an email back from Melissa at Broomhills saying they're not due another litter until the end of the year and to keep an eye on the CCGB website for details of when their waiting list re-opens.

In regards Doodlepets in Canterbury, I had an email the weekend after I sent an initial enquiry saying they have puppies. These aren't on the website and the timing seems suspect. I'm going to trust my gut and give them a miss.


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Update re Honeypei; their email address is [email protected]
The website is down as it's under construction again. They have a wonderful litter of puppies at the moment - I have reserved one and can't wait for him to join our family. I believe there are a couple that have not been reserved yet but you would have to be quick!


----------



## CakeMummy (Jun 9, 2016)

We have reserved a puppy from Honeypei's current litter also.
Doscrazy - which one did you choose?? I'm so excited, it's our first cockatoo. My mum has one from the last littler she had and he is lovely.


----------



## carluccio (Feb 21, 2016)

We had one from the previous very large litter. A sort of chocolate boy, very cute with a little white goatie.

Can't be happier. He was totally acclimatised with kids, noises and other dogs. He settled into our house without a single worry. He is very popular at the school gates and with all his new mates in the park and next door. It was probably a relief for him not to be jumped on by hundreds of siblings!

He is a smart cookie as well. The mother was a beautiful working spaniel, so he is very trainable.

I recommend you also take Karen's food and the treats which she gave some samples to me (I need to order more). He loves the food and he seems very healthy and the output is easily manageable shall we say.


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Oooh, only just seen these recent posts as have been away on hols. So pleased to see someone else on this forum is getting a puppy from the same litter as me. We must keep in touch. And lovely to hear even more recommendations and what lovely puppies they produce. I am getting a black sable dog - he has fawn markings. We are calling him Pierre!!!!


----------



## CakeMummy (Jun 9, 2016)

We met Pierre!! Lovely boy We have Rosie, the white one with the black eye patch  Can't wait for her to come home with us


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Rosie is just stunning. Does not even look real, she is so beautiful. Like a gorgeous toy. What a lovely litter they are - all different but all so pretty. Where do you live. I am in Eastbourne. If you pm me your email address I can send some pics xx


----------



## manikat (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi I would avoid Doodlepets as they charge £50 just to go on their waiting list so if you find a puppy elsewhere you will lose the money. A deposit once you have chosen your puppy is one thing but not a fee just to go on a waiting list! A good breeder wouldn't do this in my opinion.


----------

